# Need 2 Weeds Identified, How to Post Pics of Them?



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

I have 2 weed/plants that I want to know what they are, and have a question about the seeds getting into my garden. One looks very exotic, can be up to 4 foot tall, bright pink stem, and smells sickly sweet. The other is VERY seedy, growing in a massive quantity on top of my large horse manure pile which I put into my gardens every fall, not sure if I want all those weed seeds in my garden. This plant did not grow on the muck pile last year, it's new.!

How do I post pictures on here so you all can see them? I read the sticky under computer questions that tells you how to do it, it said you need to join photobucket or snapfish. Is this the only way I can post them? Are these sites free? If so, I will do join right away so you can see them, and hopefully get them posted here tomorrow.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Photobucket is free, and easy to use. I don't know about snapfish.
The pink stem one might be smartweed, just a guess. Don't even have a guess on the other.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm going to join photobucket tonight - Check back VERY soon, I will have those pictures on here within 24 hours. I really need advice on these 2 weeds, and would greatly appreciate any help you guys can give me! 
Thanks


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

webshots.com works too and is free


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The top one is pokeweed. Had a link but the computer ate it. No idea what the second one is except it is a horrid weed.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Danaus29 has it on the first one, http://www.kswildflower.org/flower_details.php?flowerID=303

I don't know on the second one either.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

I wasn't so worried about the exotic looking one, (just in my woods here and there) until I was weeding/clearing the garden the other day and found one inbetween my peppers! The other one is most likely harmless, just not sure if I want all those millions of seeds going into my garden along with the manure.
Let me know what you think -
Thanks!


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

ksfarmer said:


> Danaus29 has it on the first one, http://www.kswildflower.org/flower_details.php?flowerID=303
> 
> I don't know on the second one either.


That's it! Like the link says, it really does have a smell to it. Good to know that's it's poisonous to livestock, wouldn't want that in my pasture...Thanks
Wow, from Kansas?! How'd it ever get in my garden & woods!? Yikes!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Pokeweed isn't just in Kansas. We have it over here in Ohio too. It is supposed to be poisonous, but my chickens and goats eat it all the time. Some of the chickens have bright magenta poop right now because of eating so many berries.

Are pictures #3 and #4 the same plant? #4 looks like Lamb's Quarters, but #3 doesn't.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

happychick said:


> That's it! Like the link says, it really does have a smell to it. Good to know that's it's poisonous to livestock, wouldn't want that in my pasture...Thanks
> Wow, from Kansas?! How'd it ever get in my garden & woods!? Yikes!


It grows all over the place here and I've never heard of any livestock being poisoned by it. I've seen whiteface cattle with purple smears on their head from pushing through the plants, but, I don't think cattle will actually eat it. Must not taste good.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

mammabooh said:


> Are pictures #3 and #4 the same plant? #4 looks like Lamb's Quarters, but #3 doesn't.


mammabooh, yes picture #3 & #4 are the same plant, didn't have it last year, but as you can see now have LOADS of it!!

It's amazing how fast things spread, as for it being poisonous, I don't know, I was just going by the link.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

happychick said:


> mammabooh, yes picture #3 & #4 are the same plant, didn't have it last year, but as you can see now have LOADS of it!!
> 
> It's amazing how fast things spread, as for it being poisonous, I don't know, I was just going by the link.


Yeah...everyone says that it's poisonous...my mom had me scared to death to even touch it when I was a little kid.

Oh, I just wanted to mention that I meant pics 4 and 5, but you evidently knwew what I meant!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

What you're calling pokeweed is known as Poke Salad around here. like turnip salad. I've been eating poke salad for 60 years, ain't dead yet. Don't even feel sick.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

mammabooh said:


> Yeah...everyone says that it's poisonous...my mom had me scared to death to even touch it when I was a little kid.
> 
> Oh, I just wanted to mention that I meant pics 4 and 5, but you evidently knwew what I meant!


Yes, I meant 4 and 5!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

My mama taught me to eat poke salat. You just need to know how to cook it and when to gather it.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Redroot pigweed. Jerk it out and BURN it!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

YES! That's the plant! 

Your pictures did work. We saw them just fine.


----------



## faunatani (Aug 30, 2011)

http://abcnews.go.com/Health/giant-hogweed-plant-burn-scar-blind/story?id=14011972 I think pigweed and hogweed are the same arent they?


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Redroot Pigweed, Typed it in google & looked at pictures of it, thats probably it. I take it that I do not want these seeds in my garden?! You saying to burn it reminds me of Garlic Mustard (also in and around my woods), people say burning it is the only way to get rid of it.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

happychick said:


> Redroot Pigweed, Typed it in google & looked at pictures of it, thats probably it. I take it that I do not want these seeds in my garden?! You saying to burn it reminds me of Garlic Mustard (also in and around my woods), people say burning it is the only way to get rid of it.


I think that it. You definately do not want it in your garden. :umno: The seed stems are very prickly and irritating.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Ok, thanks for all your help folks!


----------

